# Penicillin injection site



## The-bleating-goat-farm (Jul 12, 2013)

Ok went to tractor supply to get some tylan 200. It was expired so ended up getting norocillin (penicillin g ) directions say to inject IM 1cc per 100 lbs. what is a good IM injection site on a goat? I have read about a nerve in their back legs that is easy to hit and wanted to avoid that. Do I even have to inject this med? Can it be given orally? We are treating a 55-60 lb doe for pneumonia....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Dont do it IM..sub Q is better...lift the loose skin at the neck where it meets the body..be sure to pull back on the plunger ..if you see blood re adjust and try again..you do not want to inject in a vein....IM is painful and unnessary for any meds other than hormones


----------



## The-bleating-goat-farm (Jul 12, 2013)

Ok good, sub q I can handle ( do this for the rescue dogs all the time) I was worried about hitting a nerve, I have heard the horror stories...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I do everything SQ except hormones which have to be done IM. I only do IM when the vet says to do IM.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Most meds are best given SQ with goats, their systems are different and it is best to give SQ, unless it is a drug that is a must, to give in the muscle as mentioned and Banamine is another good one, you should give in the muscle.
Be sure what drug you are giving and the best method used when giving it, if at all in doubt ask us .


----------



## dezak91 (Feb 22, 2013)

If you are treating for Pneumonia then Pen G is NOT what you want to use. Penicillin only "inhibits" the bacteria growth which will not kill what is there but will prevent any new growth. Your Nuflor or Draxxin type antibiotic is better. If you can't get those due to cost then LA200 would be better. Only throwing that out as I was taught that by the vet this spring. We had 3 with pneumonia this spring.


----------

